# High Voltage E-liquid



## LJRanger (12/8/14)

Any one have High Voltage e-liquid in stock?


----------



## annemarievdh (12/8/14)

I think www.vapemaxx.co.za has.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LJRanger (12/8/14)

annemarievdh said:


> I think www.vapemaxx.co.za has.


Thanks Annemarie will have a look and have you dealt with the retailer before?

Reactions: Like 1


----------

